# Дисплазия ТБС у ребёнка



## оксанаарс (29 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте, доктора! Очень нужна ваша помощь.

Ребёнку в 8 мес поставлен диагноз дисплазия тбс, по Узи в два месяца не было ядер окостенения, делали рентген в 5 месяцев,не было головки в ТС слева, в 8 месяцев рентген-головка появилась слева, но меньше чем справа, углы 30 градусов с обеих сторон. Поставили диагноз-дисплазия Тбс, назначена шина Виленского на два месяца, гимнастика, прошли курс электрофореза с кальцием, на данный момент проходим курс массажа. Один раз были у остеопат, ходить к нему будем раз в неделю. Ребёнок ползает по пластунски, не сидит.

Сейчас нам 8.5 месяцев. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой результат может быть с нашей дисплазией? На первом фото рентген в 8 месяцев, на втором фото в 5 месяцев.


----------



## La murr (29 Июл 2018)

@оксанаарс, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему докторов, пожалуйста.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (22 Окт 2018)

@оксанаарс, при правильном и своевременном лечении и конечно терпении родителей прогнозы благоприятные. Не знаю на сколько своевременный ответ..со времени вашего вопроса прошло 4 месяца. Как у вас дела? Вам сейчас годик уже. По идее вам уже нужно ходить с отводящей шиной. Вас должны поставить на диспансерный учёт к ортопеду. Проводить рентгеновское обследование 1-2 раза в год показано. Ограничение физ нагрузок, занятия в орт.группах, до полного формирования скелета.


----------

